# Whizzer story on website: www.dailyhearldvideo/whizzer.com



## Goldenrod (Sep 12, 2019)

You can see Goldenrod in his basement talking about our club .


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Sep 14, 2019)

Nice article!


----------

